# Brainwashing the kids



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Heres a suggestion, why not create *a website designed to brainwash primary and secondary school children into believing that keeping exotics is a good and beneficial thing to do*, packed full of interesting facts, brightly coloured pics, advice on basic care of basic easily kept species. Information for teachers on how to fit it all into the national curriculum and even include some downloadable pdf lesson plans?

Bit extreme though brainwashing kids! too late *the anti's have got there first* - All About Animals

Our school kids are already being taught that keeping a pet reptile will kill them at worst, or at best they will be stuck with a depressed non-moving reptile that would be much happier roaming free through the forests.

Time to redress the balance? Any teachers on this site that can provide advice on creating lesson plans? Any body able to write some content aimed at kids? any one able to provide some bright professional pics? Any one willing to give all this info to your kids teachers? or point them in the right direction to find it? Anyone willing to suggest to their kids teachers that perhaps the school pet could be an exotic?
Anyone willing to lend one of their collection out as classroom pet?

The future of the hobby is currently being taught that perhaps they shouldnt even entertain keeping an exotic - 10 Years time they will be pet purchasing young adults, 15 years time they are voting adults.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

Green iguanas also need a lot of care. Many people find out too late that they can't take good care of an iguana. When that happens, many lizards are given away or left outside alone. Iguanas can live for more than 20 years and grow to be 2 metres long! If an iguana is kept in a cage, the cage must be really big with controlled temperatures and a special kind of light called "ultraviolet light". Iguanas also have a very special diet. If they aren't given the right food, they can easily die. Do you think an iguana would rather live in a cage or in the forest?

who in the right mind talks to kids about keeping green iguanas.dont see them even mntioning the starter reps such as leos, corn snakes beardies


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

ha ha "a special kind of light called "ultraviolet light" " whats so special (sp) about uv


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

jamie_coxon said:


> who in the right mind talks to kids about keeping green iguanas.dont see them even mntioning the starter reps such as leos, corn snakes beardies


I talk to kids about keeping green iguanas when they see ours/find out we keep them, best to catch them young in my book....but then again it's debatable whether I am in my right mind :smile:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

Fixx said:


> I talk to kids about keeping green iguanas when they see ours/find out we keep them, best to catch them young in my book....but then again it's debatable whether I am in my right mind :smile:


 
yes but you teach them good things about ighgys i should think lol 

i couldnt resist so i posted on that i love mypet thing on that website :lol2:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

"So you see, exotic animals have very special needs that many people dont understand or appreciate. If you are keen to take care of an animal like this, think hard. Be sure that you are considering what is best for your new future friend and not just thinking about what you want. If you do lots of research and your family completely understands and accepts the special care a lizard, turtle or iguana needs, contact your local rescue centre to find out if the type of animal you want is available. If not, why not give a good home to a different kind of animal instead?"

WTF?!:blah:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I love this bit.....

*Animal Killers Kill People, Too 
*In 1975, Michael Skalel bludgeoned Martha Moxley to death at the age of 15. Before that attack, he beat a squirrel to death with the same kind of weapon and erected the animal's body over a golf hole.........

Now break time kids! play nicely!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

:lol2::lol2msl


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Now back to a serious note, this unbalance needs to be redressed, I have seen many posts on here from people saying what can we do to save our hobby etc etc, theres nothing we can do. Well now you have seen what the anti pet keeping brigade are up to heres what we can do. Take an active role in creating a website that redresses the balance. I can and will provide the website & hosting etc, what I propose is a similar website being carefull not infringe on any copyright, however the content would be re written to be evenly balanced towards companion animal keeping. 

Heres how it works - volunteers go onto that website, get given a section to "duplicate", another words rewrite whats there but in a less biased fashion! 

The new content gets uploaded to the less biased website and that website is then used as an alternative tool by teachers who dont want to ram animal rights views down their kids throats.

The less biased website is marketed by links from our collective of websites, associations, organisations, etc etc. you could even print out a flyer/poster cover letter and drop it into your local school. 

For those who still havent got the point heres an example of text taken from the website..

*Lesson Plan 1: Good or Bad, Happy or Sad?*

*How does this fit into the curriculum?* Pupils should be taught to represent observations, ideas and feelings (2c) and to review what they and others have done in order to form their own opinions (3a). 

*Teachers' Note:* Read the following passage about animals in zoos to your pupils and ask them what they think. Hold a brief discussion on the issues or ask pupils to consider different points of view and represent their own opinions by creating pictures. Is it good or bad to keep animals in zoos? Are animals in zoos happy or sad? Display the pictures and ask students what they can tell about the creator of each picture. How does he or she feel about zoos? How does the picture represent those views? Some people think it's good to keep animals in zoos; others disagree. 

*Good*: Zoos are entertaining. Everybody loves going to the zoo and seeing animals. It's great fun!
*Bad:* People might like seeing animals, but that doesn't mean that animals like to be seen. Animals belong in the wild. 

*Good:* Animals in zoos never go hungry.
*Bad:* Animals in zoos are not usually fed a natural diet. Besides, there is more to being happy and healthy than having a full tummy! 

*Good:* Animals who are born in zoos don't know any other life. They have never been in the wild.
*Bad:* If you took a human baby and put him or her in a zoo, the baby wouldn't know any better either ... but it would still be wrong. 

*Good:* Animals in zoos are cared for, safe and well-fed.
*Bad:* Animals would rather be free in their natural habitats than "safe" in zoos. Plus, animals in zoos often die when they are still young. 

*Good:* Animals in zoos have absolutely nothing to worry about - what a great life!
*Bad:* Many animals in zoos go crazy because they are so unhappy and bored. They pace up and down, lick the bars of their cages constantly and rock to and fro. 

How do you feel about keeping animals in zoos? Is it OK to use animals for our own fun? Are animals in zoos happy? Using whatever materials you like, create a picture to show how you feel about animals in zoos. 


Heres how it could be re-written...


*Lesson Plan 1: Good or Bad, Happy or Sad?*

*How does this fit into the curriculum?* Pupils should be taught to represent observations, ideas and feelings (2c) and to review what they and others have done in order to form their own opinions (3a). 

*Teachers' Note:* Read the following passage about animals in zoos to your pupils and ask them what they think. Hold a brief discussion on the issues or ask pupils to consider different points of view and represent their own opinions by creating pictures. Is it good or bad to keep animals in zoos? Are animals in zoos happy or sad? Display the pictures and ask students what they can tell about the creator of each picture. How does he or she feel about zoos? How does the picture represent those views? Some people think it's good to keep animals in zoos; others disagree. 

*Good*: Zoos are entertaining. Everybody loves going to the zoo and seeing animals. It's great fun! Zoo's act as "Ark's" taking in endangered animals, breeding and looking after them in captivity so that they are preserved for future generations to enjoy and so that they may be returned to the wild. 
*Bad:* Some people believe that animals belong in the wild, and that you shouldnt be allowed to see them in a zoo because it makes the animals unhappy. 

*Good:* Animals in zoos never go hungry, special diets are created to ensure the animals recieve all of the goodness they require 
*Bad:* Some people believe animals in zoos are not fed a natural diet.

*Good:* Animals in zoos are cared for, safe and well-fed.
*Bad:* Animals would rather be free in their natural habitats than "safe" in zoos. 

How do you feel about keeping animals in zoos? Is it OK? Are animals in zoos happy? Using whatever materials you like, create a picture to show how you feel about animals in zoos. 




See the difference


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Brainwashing Trial*

Hi Pink, 

Have pm'd you.

Thanks

Rory


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I dont know about anyone elses childrens schools but my little girls have a annual reptile week during which different species are brought in for the children to learn about and handle


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what a load of crap, that is stooping low


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Am doing a couple of reptile talks to a schools in the near future-am using mine and a couple borrowed from Sussex, idea is to try and prevent fear of snakes and encourage young keepers to take up herping...
Ben


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

*Excellent, when do you start?*



pink said:


> Now back to a serious note, this unbalance needs to be redressed, I have seen many posts on here from people saying what can we do to save our hobby etc etc, theres nothing we can do. Well now you have seen what the anti pet keeping brigade are up to heres what we can do. Take an active role in creating a website that redresses the balance. I can and will provide the website & hosting etc, what I propose is a similar website being carefull not infringe on any copyright, however the content would be re written to be evenly balanced towards companion animal keeping.


Pink, 

I do look forwards to your preliminary design for this.

Rory Matier
TSKA PKL


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

I do occasional school visits too. We did one shortly before the summer holiday started this year for about 300 kids and then did the open evening with the parents after that.

I've got lots of photos of various kids handling different kinds of snakes and lizards, even cockroaches. I'll do a quick check with the school in question today to make sure it's okay to use them publicly. Assuming I get the all clear, you're welcome to use them in an educational website. I made a video of one of the sessions too if that would be any use.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

www. allaboutexotics.org 

Well here you go.. index 

Thats the bare bones, it needs Pictures & Content. And then it can be structured correctly


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I have taken some of my snakes into our childrens schools and they went down extremely well.

One of my daughters was asked to write an essay last year however which was supposed to be a letter of complaint. They could choose 5 subjects, one of which was a letter of complaint to a pet shop about the conditions reptiles were kept it.

I wrote a letter of complaint to the headmistress who not only got the essay changed but invited me in to talk about the snakes in front of the whole school.... I did decline that one  Not sure how they would react to that many kids


----------



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

pink said:


> www. allaboutexotics.org
> 
> Well here you go.. index
> 
> Thats the bare bones, it needs Pictures & Content. And then it can be structured correctly


I like the window pane navigation layout. It reminds me of the old SmartII operating system. My only suggestion would be than when further work is done on it, you make the panes smaller. At 1024x768 you only see the very top of the lower panes so you loose some of the initial visual impact and navigation recognition.

BTW, I've gotten permission to use the images and such so let me know if you need any for the content, etc.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Still looking for any content people want to donate, pictures, poems, articles, stories, Any teachers out there? anybody got kids? anybody care?

heres the website index its not a site dedicated to the care of reptiles, its a site to promote and encourage reptile keeping amongst kids a bit of fun for them giving them all the correct information, and hopefully if we can get some decent contributions it can also include lesson plans etc. its then used as a marketing tool to promote reptile keeping by whoever wants to use it.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

This is a great idea Pink, about time they got it back in reverse form. I may be able to put you in contact with someone who does interacting talks etc for children. He does it with the help of his daughter who is a primary school teacher. Give me a few days.


----------

